# BC Security



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security Attendant #149*
Institution:
*Boston College*

Location:
Chestnut Hill, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/23/2016

Type:
Full Time

*Boston College Introduction*

Founded in 1863, Boston College is a Jesuit, Catholic university located six miles from downtown Boston with an enrollment of 9,150 full-time undergraduates and 4,420 graduate and professional students. Ranked 31 among national universities, Boston College has 758 full-time and 1,096 FTE faculty, 2,750 non-faculty employees, an operating budget of $956 million, and an endowment in excess of $2.2 billion.

*Job Description*

Security Attendant

To control access to the University's parking areas while monitoring traffic flow to minimize congestion at gate , the Security Attendant will respond to inquiries, provide information to the public, and enforce traffic rules and regulations of Boston College. Attendants must have experience in dealing with people in a fast-paced environment and remain alert at all times to recognize and report unusual circumstances to Shift Sergeant. This position is currently temporary part-time/on-call position, this position in the near future could become a regular part-time/full-time position.

*Requirements*

High School Diploma
Valid Driver's License
Applicable experience desirable
Ability to read, write, and comprehend the English language
Ability to speak clearly and distinctly; in person, on a two way radio and in written form
Ability to follow oral and written instructions
Ability to maintain accurate records
Ability to deal tactfully with others
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and/or emergency situations
Ability to exercise sound judgment
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information
Attendants will be required to stand on their feet and will be exposed to all weather environments. Must be available to work a variety of hours between 7:00AM and 11:30PM, weekends and mandatory holdovers as needed. Uniforms will be provided and will be required for neat and professional appearance.

Position Details: 
Department: 023003 - Gate Attendants 
Position: 00010047 - Security Attendant- 7pm-330am, T-Sat 
Grade: 00

*Requirements*

*Closing Statement*

Boston College conducts background checks as part of the hiring process.

Boston College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and does not discriminate on the basis of any legally protected category including disability and protected veteran status. To learn more about how BC supports diversity and inclusion throughout the university please visit the Office for Institutional Diversity at Office for Institutional Diversity - Boston College.

In order to be considered as an official candidate to Boston College, please note that it is necessary to apply online at www.bc.edu/bcjobs.

*PI94667798*
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Boston College
140 Commonwealth Avenue
More Hall 315
Boston, MA 02101

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/t89gfkzvkj


----------

